# Bike Build



## Rays Season Pass (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi I am looking to build my first Dirt Jumper Please help me out! 

I Would Like:
Keep the price around 200
it doesnt have to be amazing just something that wont break on hard landings!
i would like it to be single speed and have front suspension
No "K mart" bikes please! 
if you are selling a DJ bike for a good price let me know!
Thanks!


----------



## p550iq (Sep 25, 2011)

save some money. both the bikes pictured above are easily triple than 200


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Even looking used on PinkBike, it looks like you need at least $400 to get anything decent.


----------



## MattyBoyR6 (Sep 18, 2004)

I scored a complete Azonic Stealhead a few years back on ebay for + - $200. I think that or kickin some kids a$$ for his bike are going to be your best bets.


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

If you keep your eye on chain love you might find a kona for about 4 bills?


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

to be honest anything you get for 2 you will end up spending more than 6 for it to be perfect , i would get something for 4-6 then upgrade/ sell old parts you still be at 4-6 but you have a perfect bike for yourself,


----------



## the kraken (Jan 13, 2012)

$200? seriously? try $2000 for a decent dj bike


----------



## RaindogT (Oct 2, 2005)

the kraken said:


> $200? seriously? try $2000 for a decent dj bike


WOW! just wow.... 2000-- how'd you convince mommy and daddy of THAT number?


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

Custom will be 3 to 4k..


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

SofaKingHigh said:


> Custom will be 3 to 4k..


Thats top of the line everything, and possibly if you plan on buying it just cause it is expensive...

Nothing wrong with good parts though.

One thing to consider if money is an issue, a good suspension fork will set you back 400+ you may not NEED that and consider a rigid which will set you back less than half of that, for a good 4130 fork


----------



## SofaKingHigh (Sep 21, 2010)

ronnyg801 said:


> Thats top of the line everything, and possibly if you plan on buying it just cause it is expensive...
> 
> Nothing wrong with good parts though.
> 
> One thing to consider if money is an issue, a good suspension fork will set you back 400+ you may not NEED that and consider a rigid which will set you back less than half of that, for a good 4130 fork


Or, to have a 19lb bike that's still strong as ****.


----------



## drwmatt (Mar 24, 2012)

Its just like what everyone says....You get what you pay for!!


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

DK are the cheapest and they start at 350.00 i think. no suspension.. junk components etc. If you can find one of those used you might be in the money


----------



## kitejumping (Sep 3, 2010)

If you live near rays their auction is coming up.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Rays Season Pass said:


> Hi I am looking to build my first Dirt Jumper Please help me out!
> 
> I Would Like:
> Keep the price around 200
> ...


PM me, I have some like new entry level parts. This could get you started but 200 wont get you a solid complete bike. If your patient, you can find deals. I'm thinking $500-$600 could get you a good starter bike if you really seek out deals and do your reserch.

Brand new DK Xenia on walmart website for $299, free ship to local store or 97c to home. Maybe an option to get started


----------

